# Queens Woman Facing Charges For Prop Gun Collection



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its shit like this... SMH..








Queens, NY - A Forest Hills woman is facing gun charges after New York Police Department (NYPD) officers raided her home last December and found 22 prop guns.

The incident occurred on Dec. 28, 2019 when police acted on a tip and executed a search warrant at the home of 31-year-old Elizaveta Zlatkis on 67th Road in Forest Hills, QNS reported.

Zlatkis was arrested and charged with four counts of criminal possession of a weapon and one count of acting in a manner injurious to a child under 17 because her children were in the home at the time of the raid.
She's also facing eight misdemeanor counts of violating local laws related to ammunition, the Queens Eagle reported.

Police celebrated the operation with a social media post that included a picture of the officers who seized the guns standing around a table displaying the fake weapons.

"Great job yesterday from our Field Intelligence Officer and Special Operations Unit for a successful search warrant taking multiple guns off the streets of Forest Hills," NYPD's 112th Precinct tweeted.But what NYPD failed to highlight in their tweet was the fact that 21 of the 22 "guns" that had been confiscated were airsoft rifles, starter pistols, or toy replicas, the Queens Eagle reported.
The one real "gun" seized by police had been rendered inoperable and was missing its trigger, handgrip, and some internal components.

It turned out that Zlatkis and her husband, Elvis Selimi, loan and rent the fake guns to production companies for use in music videos, the Queens Eagle reported.

"We do videos with them as props," Rosedale rapper Crucial explained. "I didn't know you could actually get in trouble with all that. That's wild. They're fake."

Zlatkis appeared in the background of at least one music video by artist Tay Spades and has made friends in the industry, according to the Queens Eagle.
She spent one night in jail after her arrest and was released by the judge on her own recognizance the next day.

Her attorney, Joe Murray, said the judge recognized the absurdity of the charges, the Queens Eagle reported.

"Not a single gun was real," Murray said. "I want to clear her name. She's not a gangster."

NYPD has admitted the guns weren't operable, the Queens Eagle reported.
"Firearms were recovered on Friday, December 27, 2019 in regard to a search warrant and deemed inoperable at a later date," NYPD Detective Denise Moroney said.

But despite the fact the "guns" seized weren't actual, operable lethal weapons, Queens District Attorney Melinda Katz has refused to drop the case, the Forest Hills Patch reported.

Murray said Zlatkis has refused to accept a plea deal.

A spokesperson for Katz's office refused to say whether the district attorney was considering dropping the charges and told the Forest Hills Patch that they didn't comment on pending cases.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bonkers


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

“one count of acting in a manner injurious to a child under 17 because her children were in the home at the time of the raid.” 

So police determine when and where to conduct the raid but charge her because her kids were home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Photo op is cringeworthy. 

I was in anti-crime for 6 years. Media relations would come and snap a photo of the guns but we never posed with them.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I honestly don't think I'd be PROUD of that and certainly wouldn't want to be in the picture.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its like posing with the dime bag of weed you just grabbed of a 20 year kid.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s a bunch of FUCKED UP IDIOTS who don’t have a FUCKING clue what an actual working firearm is. NYPD is a perfect example of utter stupidity on the East Coast.

They either overshoot or fail to react. Some “academy” they have...
Every Boss above SGT should be publicly horse whipped. AOC would be a better Commissioner...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What a perfect joke. These guys are the very same jerks who would arrest me for carrying on the Cross Bronx Expressway while changing my flat tire, despite my federal LEOSA creds.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> Its like posing with the dime bag of weed you just grabbed of a 20 year kid.


Not even close


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> It's a bunch of FUCKED UP IDIOTS who don't have a FUCKING clue what an actual working firearm is. NYPD is a perfect example of utter stupidity on the East Coast.
> 
> They either overshoot or fail to react. Some "academy" they have...
> Every Boss above SGT should be publicly horse whipped. AOC would be a better Commissioner...


Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter. Though I think you may be overly hostile in your statement, this incident DOES give your statement more credibility. I would love it if long time member BxDetSgt would weigh in. He's on the MIA list though at the moment.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

What an embarrassment to law enforcement. And some cops wonder why everyone hates us now?

“one count of acting in a manner injurious to a child under 17 because her children were in the home at the time of the raid.” 

The NYPD actually CREATED the circumstances that were allegedly “injurious to a child”.

What a disgrace.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Silly as hell to take a pic like that with fake guns, but let's be honest- any one of those would get you smoked on the street under certain circumstances.I
Those charges are disgraceful.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Roy Fehler said:


> What an embarrassment to law enforcement. And some cops wonder why everyone hates us now?
> 
> "one count of acting in a manner injurious to a child under 17 because her children were in the home at the time of the raid."
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the cops with the mindset that "I don't make the laws, but I will enforce every last one of them without thought or emotion," cause just as much damage as dirty cops. These guys seem to forget to ask the question of whether not pursing a certain case is actually going to benefit their community.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

PG1911 said:


> Unfortunately, the cops with the mindset that "I don't make the laws, but I will enforce every last one of them without thought or emotion," cause just as much damage as dirty cops. These guys seem to forget to ask the question of whether not pursing a certain case is actually going to benefit their community.


Or...is there ACTUALLY a violation of the law and is it enforceable?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Or...is there ACTUALLY a violation of the law and is it enforceable?


I started watching a pretty good show on Netflix yesterday, it's British cop show/comedy called "VEXED" and there was a line that cracked me up (a bunch, but this one I made note of). The lead detective wants to take a look at patient files at a mental hospital but the head of the asylum won't let him without a warrant. He suggests she just step out for some tea and he'll just sort of browse without her knowledge. When she replies that that would be illegal, he replies, "We're Police Officers, the law doesn't apply to us." She disagrees and his partner is embarrassed. Only 2 seasons.


----------

